# My Remix - Ratatat/Murs



## AduNeButt (Jul 24, 2009)

Outside of photography, I'm an avid music listener/dj.  I really enjoy remixing songs, mainly consisting of older hip hop.  Here's a song I recently did, any feedback is appreciated, thanks.


----------

